
Show HN: Wave – Join people around you doing cool things in Real-Time - dannyminutillo
https://letsgetwavey.com/
======
milkandshookies
Cool idea. Especially in a culture where most media seeks to keep people
online/connected. It's nice to see an effort to drive more connections IRL.

